# JADE RANGE



## takingstock (Sep 26, 2012)

I posted in the food section about using a JADE commercial range in someones empty home that was offered while on vacation. I called the company in California and had a conversation with a nice and well informed person (shock) about their line. They do offer residential models but have no show rooms for stuff. (?)

I was really impressed with the HD quality and brutness of there units....a little primative but fun and super hot. It was a 6 top open burner with gas oven. 

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of this company and thier products?

About to embark on a kitchen redo....

THX


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I had a commercial 10 burner with double gas oven  in my restaurant and I have a commercial 4 burner and gas oven at home. I obviously like them. Easy to clean. Easy to work on if need be. Parts are easy to obtain. The spiders are heavy duty. I have never known one to break like I have seen happen on some other brands.


----------

